# Wich is a correct model of the 3129 class AT&SF



## willebrand (Jan 3, 2008)

I am searching for a correct match of the 3129 Class AT&SF Mikado type Steam engine.

This engine has 57" diameter drivers
Can any of you point out which engine is correct?

The pictures are from brass models of Ho type models

I like to use a ARISTO mikado motor block. 57" drivers almost match the wheel diameter










Model of the 3129 It does not correspondent  with the drawing

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/willebrand/Model%20making/c3129.gif
_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod.
_









This model is more corresponding with the drawing but is sold as a 3100 model

My question is :

Is the drawing false and is it not a 3129 but a 3100 or ist the model wrong.

Jos


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wich is a correct model of the 3129 class AT&SF*

Jos, 

I can't speak for the accuracy of the models specifically but the diagram looks like a copy from an authentic ATSF diagram book. 

Steam locomotives in the US had a life span that often exceeded 40 or 50 years. During that time many changes were made to them. Obvious ones such as 
headlights being moved, sand domes and other details moved or replaced, tenders swapped from other locomotives, different pilots (cow catchers), cabs 
replaced after a wreck, pipes rerouted and many other more subtle changes. Thus a diagram or photo showing a particular engine in 1920 might not resemble 
the actual engine at all in 1940. Even engines in the same class would show much individuality from one another after being shopped several times. 

To properly detail the locomotive you must first decide what era in which you wish to model it. Then search for photos showing the engine(s) in that time frame. 
Assuming the models were done from accurate plans then both could be true renditions of a 3100 class Santa Fe Mikado.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wich is a correct model of the 3129 class AT&SF*

Here's a couple of examples of what I'm talking about in my reply above... 









*ATSF 3107 in 1918. * 










*ATSF 3139 in 1935. *


----------



## willebrand (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Richard

Thanks for the reply,

I now see  that both brass models have the same boiler, but had some modifications. Thanks for the heads up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to let you know Will, the Santa Fe had a habit of upgrading their loco's when ever they were ready for a major overhaul. For instance, the 3751, 4-8-4, was the class engine for their first batch of Northerns. The 3752 was slightly different from the 3751, and by the time it was retired in about 1958, the 3751 had undergone almost a complete transformation. It looks nothing like the original. I would say that both HO loco's are correct for what you want, they are just different era's. Pick the one you like the best and you won't go wrong. Good luck. BTW, your drawing looks like it came from the Locomotive Cyclopedia. They are notorious for mistakes. General dimensions are correct, but they mislabel the loco's.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wich is a correct model of the 3129 class AT&SF*

Its generally a good idea to ignore models and just go straight to prototype photos.. 
you never know what compromises were made with a model..and they can be many..and minor or major.. 

and there is often a ton of variation among prototype engines even of the same class and number series.. 
so in that case, you need to work from photos of the ONE specific engine you want to model! 
and there is also often a ton of variation on that one specific locomotive depending on the year.. 
so in that case you need to work from photos of ONE specific engine at one specific time! 

otherwise details can be, and will be,  all over the map.. 

Scot


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Grant - I had not realised until now how striking a resemblance you bear to my good friend Richard Smith of Port Orford OR.

You are to be both congratulated and envied for for your uncanny likeness to one of the most famous and well-loved members of the mylargescale.com forum.

Fame indeed!  Let us hope that one day you too will be as universally known and admired as he is! 

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 01/28/2008 7:11 AM
Dear Mr Grant - I had not realised until now how striking a resemblance you bear to my good friend Richard Smith of Port Orford OR.

You are to be both congratulated and envied for for your uncanny likeness to one of the most famous and well-loved members of the mylargescale.com forum.

Fame indeed!  Let us hope that one day you too will be as universally known and admired as he is! 

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org

Thank you Mr. Foley. 



Might I add that you also resemble a very good friend of mine....Mr. Ig?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I have scale drawings of Santa Fe 2-8-2 Class #3160.  I know it's past 3129 in number series, but I'd be more then willing to share them with you.  Let me know if you'd like them.  If so I'll scan them up and email to an appropriate email you'd like them sent to.

You can contact me off list at [email protected]


----------

